# Immensely enjoying the Mandarin Red Cracker Snaps (fuseless)- Thanks Treefork!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been immensely enjoying the Mandarin Red Cracker Snaps ever since I saw Treefork (Marty) use them in one of his videos. I had no idea that fuseless snaps that loud were available.

You can see in the pics below how I primarily shoot them. What I like about the set up is that if I hit the end I will see white powder from what they pack the end with and most often a spark but no bang. :thumbsdown: But if hit more in the middle I get the satisfying bang. The differing results help me to know where my shot is hitting instead of a non discriminating reaction.

Too, when I hit the tube it also will not typically fire so that too let's me know shot placement.

What are you waiting for....go get some. I bought a case of 30 boxes with 20 crackers per box.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

These are one of my favorite targets . The report is very rewarding and motivating . I like suspending them by a string with the constrictor knot and positioning them with the white end facing me for a small target profile . Using this method several snaps can be secured on one string at different levels . Very fun !






They work well with the blowgun also .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

@ Treefork. multiple on a string is a good idea.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of fun. Nice shooting guys! Always enjoy your videos Marty


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like fun! Nice bikes too. What make is that silver one with the carbon forks?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

